# Has anyone tried a Highland Guitar?



## puckhead

It's a relatively new company out of Canada. I like the looks and feaures of this one, 
http://www.highlandguitarcompany.com/HEJ-630.html 
but there isn't a dealer on the west coast, and I am always hesitant to buy without trying, especially with a brand-new brand. 

here's the company website for more info. http://www.highlandguitarcompany.com/ 

has anyone tried one out?


----------



## puckhead

just bumnping the thead from 4 months ago to see if anyone has any experience with these yet. A few of the models are now at the Future Shop, but apparently only in the east.


----------



## Robert1950

Haven't heard of them or seen them in a Future Shop out here in the GTA. But I admit wasn'y actually looking around the store. I do like the the single cut solid body designs though.


----------



## soldierscry

I just checked out the website and the hyland HEB-920 bass looks sweet. I have contacted my local dealer for a price. and hopefully they have one instock to try.


----------



## soldierscry

Talked to the local dealer today (not futureshop) he has the HEB-920 on order and it should be in in about a week, so i'll let you know how it goes. I'll also be sure to try out some of there guitars while I'm there.


----------



## puckhead

soldierscry said:


> Talked to the local dealer today (not futureshop) he has the HEB-920 on order and it should be in in about a week, so i'll let you know how it goes. I'll also be sure to try out some of there guitars while I'm there.


I appreciate that. Seems they are using decent pups and stuff, but you just never know until you hold one in yer mitts.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, they have a dealer here--I just may go check them out, although I don't get to that part of town often.

If I do, I'll let you know.


----------



## soldierscry

I have been researching this guitars and it seems they are made in china and imported into canada, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jimi D

soldierscry said:


> I have been researching this guitars and it seems they are made in china and imported into canada, can anyone confirm this?


I can't directly confirm that but it seems more than likely... It would have to be China or Korea (well, maybe India if they didn't want the company to succeed)... Highland may be a "Canadian Company", but the guitars are not "Canadian". You want a Canadian guitar, buy a Godin, or a Fury, or a Monty, etc...


----------



## edward

I'm really interested in the Highland line, especially the Coventry 780 which has a LP double-cut look. Haven't seen one in any local shops though. Has anyone played one of these?


----------



## edward

Just wanted to get this conversation going again. Is there really no one out there that can comment on Highland guitars? I would really like to know
what they are like and, of course, if they are worth the money. Top of the line solid body with hardshell case is about $695. Any comments?


----------



## Yama

*Highland guitar sale*

I came across this a warehouse sale(bankruptcy???) for highland guitars and basses on kijiji. It looks like the company is not doing too well. Has anyone tried their guitars out?

Who's gonna check it out? It's in Mississauga.

http://canam-appraiz.com/guitars.html

Make sure you download the pdf to see what's on sale. The prices look pretty good.
http://canam-appraiz.com/PDFSlideShow.pdf

Btw, Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and have just recently started learning guitar seriously


----------



## Davidian

Yeah i saw that ad on kijiji as well. The "Solo" double cut guitar that resembles a PRS looks tempting, however I can't find any reviews or opinions of it online.


----------



## puckhead

Yama said:


> I came across this a warehouse sale(bankruptcy???) for highland guitars and basses on kijiji. It looks like the company is not doing too well. Has anyone tried their guitars out?
> 
> Who's gonna check it out? It's in Mississauga.
> 
> http://canam-appraiz.com/guitars.html
> 
> Make sure you download the pdf to see what's in the sale. The prices look pretty good.
> http://canam-appraiz.com/PDFSlideShow.pdf
> 
> Btw, Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and have just recently started learning guitar seriously



thanks for that info, and welcome to the forum.
I would be awfully tempted to walk away with a truckload of stuff if I was in that neck of the woods. 
fwiw, my 'low cost source' out here appears to no longer have this product line available, so maybe it is the end of the road for them?
I was looking at a hollow-body with a bigsby (I think it was called Hepcat deluxe) when I was originally looking at this company, but I have since gotten a Gretsch to fill that void.


----------



## EchoWD40

i will go by that place tomorrow, i will see whats up.


----------



## zbfzbf

I was there on Saturday. Wanted to check their 335 copy (HEG500 I think) but they were all sold out 

I ended up getting one of those: http://www.highlandguitarcompany.com/HEG-710.html

It was "not for sale" - broken nut, input jack pushed in. Got it for $120.

Fixed it, replaced the strings and here are some comments:

- "gold hardware" is a piece of junk. "gold" already started rubbing off just from people trying the guitar. That was common for all guitars on the display.

- neck is OK, but frets will need some work. There are a few spots where lower strings are buzzing. Neck is one piece mahogany, seems to be well done.

- now the pickups - they are supposed to be alnico (didn't confirm that yet), and I am really surprised how good they sound to me. I like them.

- this is a semi-hollow guitar. Mahogany center with some plywood around it. Maple veneer (or print ?) on top and bottom. Looks good, but still a cheap plywood box. All semi-hollow models are like that.

- tuners - seem to be OK. Groover style. 

- nut - plastic. I quickly glued the broken part. will have to be replaced if I decide to use this guitar.

Overal - for $120 that I paid - it is a good guitar if you are willing to do some work on it and replace the hardware (or have some spare parts around like I do). For more than that - I think there are better guitars in the same price range (J&D brothers, Agile, ...)

Frank


----------



## EchoWD40

meh, went today, they are all pretty terrible. 
They had some nice 12'' speakers there, as well as some ashdown cabs. 
Overall unimpressed with the guitars.


----------



## Yama

puckhead said:


> thanks for that info, and welcome to the forum.
> I would be awfully tempted to walk away with a truckload of stuff if I was in that neck of the woods.
> fwiw, my 'low cost source' out here appears to no longer have this product line available, so maybe it is the end of the road for them?
> I was looking at a hollow-body with a bigsby (I think it was called Hepcat deluxe) when I was originally looking at this company, but I have since gotten a Gretsch to fill that void.


Anytime. True, if a highland w/ bigsby is sold at its original price, I would probably get a Gretsch Electromatic. Anyhow there weren't any models with Bigsbys when I went there last Sunday.


----------



## Yama

zbfzbf said:


> I was there on Saturday. Wanted to check their 335 copy (HEG500 I think) but they were all sold out
> 
> I ended up getting one of those: http://www.highlandguitarcompany.com/HEG-710.html
> 
> It was "not for sale" - broken nut, input jack pushed in. Got it for $120.
> 
> Fixed it, replaced the strings and here are some comments:
> 
> - "gold hardware" is a piece of junk. "gold" already started rubbing off just from people trying the guitar. That was common for all guitars on the display.
> 
> - neck is OK, but frets will need some work. There are a few spots where lower strings are buzzing. Neck is one piece mahogany, seems to be well done.
> 
> - now the pickups - they are supposed to be alnico (didn't confirm that yet), and I am really surprised how good they sound to me. I like them.
> 
> - this is a semi-hollow guitar. Mahogany center with some plywood around it. Maple veneer (or print ?) on top and bottom. Looks good, but still a cheap plywood box. All semi-hollow models are like that.
> 
> - tuners - seem to be OK. Groover style.
> 
> - nut - plastic. I quickly glued the broken part. will have to be replaced if I decide to use this guitar.
> 
> Overal - for $120 that I paid - it is a good guitar if you are willing to do some work on it and replace the hardware (or have some spare parts around like I do). For more than that - I think there are better guitars in the same price range (J&D brothers, Agile, ...)
> 
> Frank


Yea, i guess the es335 copies were long gone. I also wanted to see how the Titan Arch Tops sound but apparently somebody was faster than we were. So if that "somebody" is here, you'd better post a review or at least some pics.

I ended up leaving with odds and ends - some strings and a music stand. I thought that their superstrats with Floyd Rose copy trems were not bad for $160 (correct me if I'm wrong).

As for your find, are they real grovers, or tuners that mimic the style of grover tuners?


----------



## Yama

TDeneka said:


> meh, went today, they are all pretty terrible.
> They had some nice 12'' speakers there, as well as some ashdown cabs.
> Overall unimpressed with the guitars.


heh.. Any bass players here that would comment on their basses?


----------



## zbfzbf

Yama said:


> As for your find, are they real grovers, or tuners that mimic the style of grover tuners?


I don't think they are real, at least there is no marking that would indicate it. They feel solid.

I filled couple of the frets on this guitar and cleaned the fretboard with lemon oil. It actually feels very good with low action. Used it last night on band rehearsal and it was much better than I expected. 

Pickup wiring is "modern" - independent volume and i think I don't like it that way. I will probably rewire it (it will be a major pain since it is a hollow body).

Frank


----------



## uoft93

*Highland Guitars*

Yes, I do own one. A Cool Fire satin black beauty. It is one of their best solid bodies. Alnico humbuckers, grover tuners, all around five ply bindings. I am actually expecting my second rig tomorrow. Got the satin red with black inlaid flames. At this price, about $400 with a high end fitted case, you just can't go wrong. 
Email me, and I can send you pics.
[email protected]


----------



## brimc76

soldierscry said:


> I have been researching this guitars and it seems they are made in china and imported into canada, can anyone confirm this?


I think you're right, I believe the local music store in Uxbridge sells Highland acoustics. I can check on that for you tomorrow.


----------



## david henman

...interesting. the company is in nobleton, just down the street from me.


----------



## Guest

david henman said:


> ...interesting. the company is in nobleton, just down the street from me.


They even have a model called the Albion. Albion Hills was my stomping ground as a wee kid...ahh...memories...


----------



## puckhead

interesting that this thread got going again.
I thought (from page 2) that the company was toast.


----------



## Hamstrung

I was recently at Shaw Music in Fergus (Southern Ontario near Guelph) and I asked about the Highland line which they carry. The person there said they recently changed distributors so that could explain why they suddenly popped up again. 
The reason I was asking is that a friend of mine just bought a 335 copy off of eBay and he's quite impressed with it.


----------



## brimc76

david henman said:


> ...interesting. the company is in nobleton, just down the street from me.


I just spoke to a local dealer here and he told me that the guitars are made in China for a Canadian distributor. The distributor had a warehouse/office in Mississauga until recently but has moved their operation to Nobelton now. I looked at a couple of the electrics and they looked ok but one had small cracking on the binding around the neck joint and the bridge posts didn't look straight on the other. Maybe minor items but they were selling for slightly less than what you could buy a used LP Studio for. It just may be that you just have to look over a few to find one you like as you seem to do with most guitars these days.


----------



## Enzo

*Yo! I got one*

Excellent guitar (for the money) which I use for "old school " rock some 60's music, and yes I do own two American guitars.......I use the Highland mostly on stage it gives me that Gibson sound etc.., as opposed to my thin sounding Fender guitars, and looks way cooool!
Try it out you will be pleased!

http://www.youtube.com/enzosimonerocks


----------



## Enzo

*I have the sitfire $325 I paid (Tax In)*

Yo! I got one

Excellent guitar (for the money) which I use for "old school " rock some 60's music, and yes I do own two American guitars.......I use the Highland mostly on stage it gives me that Gibson sound etc.., as opposed to my thin sounding Fender guitars, and looks way cooool!
Try it out you will be pleased!

http://www.youtube.com/enzosimonerocks


----------



## jzante

The music srore i worked in last year sold highlands and every one of them was absolutely beautiful. I was allowed to borrow the 310 SE acoustic and I bought it for myself the next day. They come perfectly set up and have wonderful customer service, but they are a great guitar ad you cant beat the price for the sound and the playability.


----------



## jzante

yeah, is a canadian owned company though they are built in china, still beautiful tho!


----------



## jzante

very beautiful, i own the 310 se and its my favourite out of all of my guitars, well worth the money and a great case


----------



## Rico

Hello......new to forum. I was in at a Dixie Rd Wharehouse.......funny, actually looking for a coffe table at the time and instead, stumbled on a wharehouse full of these guitars. I was told that Wallmart backed out of a huge deal and now they had get rid of them.....unsure if true or not. I bought an archtop blonde beauty for $250.00 with a hard shell, well made, molded case. ....got to admit, sounds and plays great......nice inlay, pick-ups sound good.....for the price, what the hell. Is it a Gibson?....no....not going to find that quality here. For an inexpensive guitar, they're pretty good. .....the one I bought, anyway. I like it much better than my new coffee table.......sounds better too.....lol. Cheers. Rico


----------



## valles

Rico said:


> Hello......new to forum. I was in at a Dixie Rd Wharehouse.......funny, actually looking for a coffe table at the time and instead, stumbled on a wharehouse full of these guitars. I was told that Wallmart backed out of a huge deal and now they had get rid of them.....unsure if true or not. I bought an archtop blonde beauty for $250.00 with a hard shell, well made, molded case. ....got to admit, sounds and plays great......nice inlay, pick-ups sound good.....for the price, what the hell. Is it a Gibson?....no....not going to find that quality here. For an inexpensive guitar, they're pretty good. .....the one I bought, anyway. I like it much better than my new coffee table.......sounds better too.....lol. Cheers. Rico


Hey Rico, where exactly was that warehouse? Did they have any acoustics? 

Thanks 

Valles


----------



## david henman

...there is a highland dealer right here in bolton: 3G MUSIC AND SOUND.


----------

